# how bad could this be



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

what kind of damage could rust do in shrimp tank?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

depending on what kind of metal is rusting it could go very bad, from what i hear the only good rust in an aquarium is from iron but thats only beneficial to some plants.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I would think your shrimps are doomed.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

it's thin steel sheets that's rusting, I do a lot of experimenting to see how hardy cherries are ie. co2, fertz, keeping them with goldfish, lazy water changes. nothing has seem to killed them, except my sometimes overfeeding. so far theres been lots of rust in a 5.5 gallon for about a week now and noone has died or acted oddly.


----------

